# report 12 miles from pcola pass 2/3/13



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello all,

It was a beautiful day on the water. Started out a little choppy but ended up glassing out by mid day. Final catch was 2 legal aj, 4 legal trigger, and 2 porgy. All in all a good day. Also caught some nice red snaps in the 15-20 lb range.

Josh


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice mess!


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

I was out there sunday and it got a lil nasty after 3pm


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice catch!!


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

Hide those snapper pics!


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice catch!!


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody for the replies. The snapper were safely released and vented. However, dont think they made it past flipper.

Josh


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice fish! Thanks for the report. looking at the pictures I am guessing the one in the jacket is from the South and the guy with out a shirt on this time of year must be from some where it snows.:yes:


----------

